# حسن شحاته مدرب المنتخب : علاقة اللاعب بربه أساس الاختيار للمنتخب



## Coptic Adel (14 يناير 2010)

*








أبدى حسن شحاتة، المدير الفنى لمنتخب مصر، سعادته بنجاح التوليفة الجديدة من اللاعبين فى تحقيق الفوز على نيجيريا بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف، وقال لـ«المصرى اليوم»: «الأيام أثبتت صحة موقفى عندما اخترت (جدو) بعد متابعة سلوكياته».


وأوضح شحاتة أن «السلوك القويم» أساس اختيار لاعبى المنتخب، وقال: «بدون ذلك لن نضم أى لاعب مهما كانت إمكاناته، فأنا أسعى دائماً لأن يكون اللاعبون الذين يرتدون فانلة مصر على علاقة طيبة بربهم» .


وضرب المعلم مثلاً بمحمد زيدان، مهاجم مصر المحترف فى فريق بروسيا دورتموند الألمانى، وقال: «محمد زيدان لم يكن يصلى، ولم يكن يعجبنى ابتعاده وانزواؤه عنا، فاجتمعت به قبل مباراة البرازيل فى كأس القارات، وأقنعته بالصلاة وأهميتها، ومنذ هذا اليوم يواظب على الصلاة» .


فى الوقت نفسه، تواصلت تداعيات الفوز الكبير الذى حققه المنتخب على نيجيريا، إذ أعاد كبار المحللين ووكالات الأنباء المتابعة للبطولة، مصر إلى دائرة المرشحين للقب، بعد أن كان هناك شبه إجماع على إقصائها لتأثرها بغياب النجوم الكبار .

المصدر : المصري اليوم


سؤالي للاخ شحاته 

هل لو هناك لاعب مسيحي محترف وجيد جدا هل ستضمه للمنتخب وهو مسيحي كافر من وجه نظر الاسلام ام ستحاول كي يدخل للاسلام العظيم , ادينا شايفين اهو كل يوم المسلمين بيدخلوا الدين في كل حاجة , ويرجعوا يقولولنا انتوا سبب الفتنة يا مسيحيين*​


----------



## coptic hero (14 يناير 2010)

*طيب مش هو فريق المؤمنين اللى اتغلب من الجزائر ومش هو فريق الساجدين صاحب فضيحه البنات العاهرات فى جنوب افريقيا اللى سرقوهم وفضحهم عمرو اديب http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQ2huQ0HumY هههههههه*


----------



## man4truth (14 يناير 2010)

*اخص عليه ما محمدى متخلف
اضمنلك الهزيمه دائما ما دمت تابع لنبى النكاح والحور العين*


----------



## BITAR (14 يناير 2010)

*حسن شحاته*
*صاحب اكبر فضيحه وهو لاعب *
*اليكم لقاء مع الراقصه التى اصبحت ممثله فيما بعد*
*عايده رياض شقيقه زوجته فى احدى اللقاءات الصحفية*​*للكثير منا سقطات في حياته هل تعتبرين أن اتهامك في قضية آداب سقطة؟*
*لا بالطبع أكل لحمي بسهولة ووجدوه مرا فلجئوا إلى ذلك حتى يكسروني لكني لم انكسر لكنى لا اتهم شخصية معينة وكل ما أستطيع قوله هو إنني تلقيت مكالمة من زوجة المخرج كمال صلاح الدين بعدها بدقائق طرقت الشرطة علي الباب واخذوني وزوجي وقتها الفنان محرم فؤاد الذي دافع عني باستماتة ولكني لا اعرف ما علاقة السيدة التي حدثتني بالقبض علي، هل لها يد أم لا الله واعلم لكنى اندهشت فقط من عدم التحري الدقيق علي من قبل الشرطة ما هدفهم لا اعرف حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل.*
*عواقب هذه القضية لم تتحمليها وحدك بل فقد تمت معايرة الكابتن حسن شحاته كلما نزل إلى ارض الملعب بها إلى أي مدى تأثرت بذلك؟*
*نعم فقد تحمل الكثير وكانوا يعايرونه ...........الخ*
*محمد زيدان بالمناسبه مرتبط بمسيحيه*
*ورفضت زواجة من ( مى عز الدين ) وتركها فعلا *
*وطبعا السجود للرب فى كل وقت فى الانتصار والاخفاق وليس فى احراز الاهداف فقط *
*( شاهدوا نجوم العالم وهم يخرجون من الملعب يصلون )*
*اما لاعبينا لاعبى فريق الساجدين عند تغيره الود وده يضرب المدرب واللاعب البديل*
*ويوجد مواقف يفرح بها اللاعبين بالفطره وتجد شخص من الخارج يأتى اليهم مسرعا ويجبرهم على السجود !!!!!*
*المهم *
*اسلمه كل شىء حتى الرياضة*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 يناير 2010)

*طب تمام يارب يتغلبوا المطش الجى ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 يناير 2010)

*



			حسن شحاته
صاحب اكبر فضيحه وهو لاعب 
اليكم لقاء مع الراقصه التى اصبحت ممثله فيما بعد
عايده رياض شقيقه زوجته فى احدى اللقاءات الصحفية
للكثير منا سقطات في حياته هل تعتبرين أن اتهامك في قضية آداب سقطة؟
لا بالطبع أكل لحمي بسهولة ووجدوه مرا فلجئوا إلى ذلك حتى يكسروني لكني لم انكسر لكنى لا اتهم شخصية معينة وكل ما أستطيع قوله هو إنني تلقيت مكالمة من زوجة المخرج كمال صلاح الدين بعدها بدقائق طرقت الشرطة علي الباب واخذوني وزوجي وقتها الفنان محرم فؤاد الذي دافع عني باستماتة ولكني لا اعرف ما علاقة السيدة التي حدثتني بالقبض علي، هل لها يد أم لا الله واعلم لكنى اندهشت فقط من عدم التحري الدقيق علي من قبل الشرطة ما هدفهم لا اعرف حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل.
عواقب هذه القضية لم تتحمليها وحدك بل فقد تمت معايرة الكابتن حسن شحاته كلما نزل إلى ارض الملعب بها إلى أي مدى تأثرت بذلك؟
نعم فقد تحمل الكثير وكانوا يعايرونه ...........الخ
محمد زيدان بالمناسبه مرتبط بمسيحيه
ورفضت زواجة من ( مى عز الدين ) وتركها فعلا 
وطبعا السجود للرب فى كل وقت فى الانتصار والاخفاق وليس فى احراز الاهداف فقط 
( شاهدوا نجوم العالم وهم يخرجون من الملعب يصلون )
اما لاعبينا لاعبى فريق الساجدين عند تغيره الود وده يضرب المدرب واللاعب البديل
ويوجد مواقف يفرح بها اللاعبين بالفطره وتجد شخص من الخارج يأتى اليهم مسرعا ويجبرهم على السجود !!!!!
المهم 
اسلمه كل شىء حتى الرياضة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههههههه

سبقتنى يا بيتر

كنت هقول مش بس علاقته بعايدة رياض شقيقة زوجته

هو ايضا زوجته راااااااااااااقصة

ولما خلف ابنه كريم اللى هو دلوقتى لاعب

الناس فى المدرجات كانت بتهتف وتقول

حسن شحاتة قول الحق كريم ابنك ولا لاء*​


----------



## raffy (15 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههه
يروح يدارى خيبتهم 
احسن ما يروح يقول الكلام دة
راكعين 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic Adel (15 يناير 2010)

*كابتن شحاته الظاهر ناوي يبقي داعية اسلامي 

**بعد ما يعتزل الكورة *
*
اللي يغيظني المسلم اللي يطلع يقولك انتوا السبب في الفتن 

الظاهر انه بيبقي اعمي لما بيشوف الاخبار دي
*​


----------



## SALVATION (15 يناير 2010)

_على فكرة يا جماعة المنتخب بيكسب بدعوتكم انتوا علشان ده وطنكم انتم بتدعولوا من قلوبكم_
_متخلوش عدو الخير يبعدكم عن الحقيقة_
_((مبارك شعبى مصر))_
_ربنا ينور العقول ويفتح البصيره_​


----------



## BITAR (15 يناير 2010)

*كتب : ابراهيم ربيع*
*الآن عرفنا السبب الرئيسى أو ربما الوحيد الذى دفع حسن شحاتة المدير الفنى للمنتخب الوطنى لاستبعاد أحمد حسام "ميدو".. والذى عرفناه منه هو نفسه وليس أحد المقربين إليه أو محترفى الاجتهادات.
قال شحاتة فى تصريحات صحفية إن علاقة اللاعب بربه هى أساس الاختيار.. ورغم أننا نقدر لشحاتة هذا الموقف الدينى والانضباطى الذى هو الأساس الذى يبنى عليه أى عمل جماعى نجاحه وتميزه، إلا أن إقحام الدين فى شئون الفرق والملاعب جديد علينا أو على الأقل جديد فى الكشف عنه صراحة.. ثم أن الإعلان عن ذلك فى وسيلة إعلامية سوف يكون مادة خصبة ومطلوبة فى وسائل إعلام عالمية دائماً ما تهتم بربط الدين بنواحى حياتنا وقراراتنا وسلوكياتنا وعلاقتنا بالآخرين وهذا ما حدث من صحيفة إيطالية ذهبت إلى أبعد من نوايا حسن شحاتة الحسنة، وقالت إن الانضمام للمنتخب المصرى للساجدين المتدينين فقط.. وهذا شبيه بما يحدث من ردود فعل عندما تخرج مذيعات على الشاشة محجبات.. أو ما يدور من جدل حول الحجاب فى أوروبا أو النقاب فى مصر.
لم يكن حسن شحاتة يقصد أية نواحى دينية بالمعنى المفهوم، لكنه كان يقصد توابع التدين فيما يتعلق بالسلوك ونمط الحياة الذى اعتاده أى لاعب.. ويبدو أن ميدو ينقل نمطه الأوروبى فى أى مكان يذهب إليه، وبالتالى لم تكن القضية الأساسية أنه متدين أو غير متدين أو أنه يصلى أو لا يصلى لأن ذلك كان قابلاً للحل مثلما حدث مع محمد زيدان..
وفى حقيقة الأمر ورغم التصريح من عندنا باسم ميدو إلا أن ذلك لا يقلل من شأنه، فالعلاقة بين العبد وربه خاصة جداً ولا تعرف حدودها مع ميدو الذى قد يكون أفضل من آخرين.. والإنسان يظل حراً فى تفكيره واعتقاده ليكون الدين لله واللعب للأكفاء.. إلا إذا اتسعت دائرة حريته ومست من حوله فهنا لا يكون حراً.. ونحن لا نملك دلائل على أن ميدو تخطى مرحلة الحرية الخاصة مع نفسه إلى حرية مؤثرة على الآخرين.. لكنها اجتهادات لها أساس وأصل لأننا لم نعثر على أسباب أخرى فنية لاستبعاده وهو الذى وصل لأفضل مستوى له فى الملاعب المصرية منذ أن عاد من إنجلترا.. 
ومع الإقرار بحريتنا فى التساؤل والاستفسار والاستنتاج وحرية ميدو وغيره فى أن يمارس الحياة بالطريقة التى يريدها مادام يحصرها فى نطاقه الخاص الضيق.. نقر أيضاً بحرية حسن شحاتة فى أن يختار ما يراه مناسباً لطريقته وأسلوبه وما يراه مطلوباً لكى ينجح.. وليس من حقنا أن نحجر عليه ولا على ميدو.. وفى نفس الوقت ليس من حقنا أن نشغل أحد بموضوع قديم تجاوزناه، لكن يأتى دافعنا للإشارة إليه لأن تصريحات شحاتة امتدت إلى ما وراء حدودنا حتى وصلت إلى أوروبا.. وهو ما يمثل لنا حساسية خاصة جداً على مستوى دولة تقاوم خلط الدين بالسياسة أو الإشارة ولو من بعيد إلى أى شكل من أشكال التطرف الدينى، خاصة أن كلمة "الساجدين" أثارت حفيظة البعض فى مصر وليس فى العالم.. خاصة أيضاً أن معايير عداء المنظومة العالمية لأى دولة أصبحت مبنية على أسس دينية.. وكان بمقدور شحاتة أن يقول المعنى دون "التنشين" مباشرة على الدين.. وكان يكفيه أن يتحدث عن الانضباط وهى كلمة تخص السلوك بشكل عام.. لكن فى النهاية نحن متأكدون أن شحاتة لم يقصد المعنى الذى يحب الغرب أن يقصده ويفهمه*


----------



## BITAR (15 يناير 2010)

*تس**ببت تصريحات حسن شحاتة، المدير الفنى للمنتخب المصرى الأول لكرة القدم، بوضع "أخلاقيات" اللاعبين وتدينهم جنبًا إلى جنب مع المستوى الفنى عند اختيار الأصلح منهم للانضمام للفراعنة فى "هجوم" شديد على "المعلم" من صحيفة "إل سولى 24 أورى" الإيطالية.
وشنت الصحيفة هجومًا شديدًا على المعلم قائلة إن "المهارات الفنية لوحدها لا تضمن الانضمام لصفوف المنتخب المصرى" فى إشارة لتصريحات شحاتة التى قال فيها إن سبب استبعاد أحمد حسام "ميدو" عن المنتخب كانت أخلاقية، وأنه فضل ضم المهاجم الجديد جدو للفراعنة بسبب "التزامه وتدينه"
من جانبها ردت السفارة المصرية فى إيطاليا على هذا الهجوم قائلة إن التصريحات تم تفسيرها بشكل خاطئ، وأكد حاتم عبد القادر المستشار الإعلامى للسفارة فى تصريحات لـ"سى إن إن" الإخبارية أن الدين ليس من معايير اختيارات اللاعبين فى المنتخبات المصرية.
يُذكر أن المنتخب المصرى أطلق عليه لقب منتخب الساجدين بسبب "مواظبة لاعبيه على السجود عقب كل هدف يُسجل للفراعنة"*


----------



## BITAR (15 يناير 2010)

*علقت وكالة الأسوشيتدبرس فى تقرير نشرت الصحيفة على تصريحات لمدرب المنتخب المصرى حسن شحاتة للصحف المصرية التى قال فيها إنه يريد فقط اللاعبين الذين يحفظون الإسلام، وأن اختيار تشكيلته تقوم على التقوى الدينية والمهارة الفنية بالتساوى، فى توضيح له عن سبب استبعاد نجم هجوم الزمالك أحمد حسام ميدو من المنتخب. 
وقال حمزة هنداوى محرر تقرير الأسوشيتدبرس إن تصريحات المعلم تظهر كيف أن هناك خلطا متزايدا بين الرياضة والدين فى بلد يغلب على سكانها المسلمين.
ويلفت المحرر إلى أن تصريحات شحاتة خلطت الدين بالألعاب الرياضة، فلقد أكد شحاتة على أن المهارة وحدها لن تضمن مكانا فى المنتخب، ولكن لابد وأن يلازمها السلوك الذى هو محدد رئيسى للاختيار. قائلا "بدون ذلك، نحن لن نختار أى لاعب بغض النظر عن قدراته. فإننى أسعى دائما للتأكد على أن هؤلاء الذين يرتدون قميص المنتخب المصرى هم على علاقة جيدة بالله"
ويشير التقرير إلى أن إقحام الدين فى الرياضة هو جزء من تحرك البلاد تجاه التيار الدينى المحافظ على مدى عقود ليست بعيدة، حيث يزداد الناس تدينا ويذهب عدد أكبر منهم للصلاة بالمساجد كما تتبنى النساء الحجاب، بالمقارنة إلى تضاؤل المسلمين العلمانيين والأقلية المسيحية. فمن الملفت عدم وجود لاعب مسيحى بين صفوف المنتخب الوطنى لكرة القدم حاليا.
وقال التقرير إن شحاتة تباهى فى تصريحاته كيفية إقناعه نجم المنتخب محمد زيدان الذى يلعب لفريق بوروسيا دورتموند الألمانى، بالانتظام فى الصلاة. وأوضح " لم يعجبنى انعزاله عن زملائه عند الصلاة لذا أقنعته بضرورة الصلاة ومن ذلك الحين انضم لزملائه "*


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (15 يناير 2010)

معلش يعنى معا احترامى ليك نسات جمهور الاتحا د فى الاسكندرية 
لما كان بنديك ويقولك حسن شحاته قول الحق كريم ابنك وله لا وفى حجات يما 
الله يرحم الجوهرى هانى رمزى كان كابنت منتخب مصر


----------



## BITAR (16 يناير 2010)

*كتب : منتصر الزيات*
*امتلك حسن إنجرام- على قول عمنا المستكاوى الكبير الله يرحمه- أو المعلم قلوبنا لاعبا، وامتلكها مدرباً قديراً لعدة فرق رياضية مصرية ومديراً فنياً فذاً للمنتخب الوطنى المصرى.*
*والعبد لله أحد الذين راهنوا دوماً عليه، وساءهم افتئات بعض المتحذلقين من أصحاب المصالح فى سبوبة النقد الرياضى وإدارة كرة القدم فى الجبلاية على الرجل، وتقليل شأنه أو موهبته الكروية، مصداقاً للمثل الدارج لا كرامة لنبى فى وطنه أو قومه.*
*ثابر المعلم وصبر وتحمل رذالات هؤلاء المتحذلقين، وكانت عناية الله معه، ثم كانت قلوب العباد معه أيضاً، وبقدر اتصاله بالله يتحقق اتصاله بقلوب الناس وحبهم له.*
*كل هذا معروف ومقبول ونتفهمه ونتعامل مع الحساد بدعمه أكثر وأكثر، لكن لم يعجبنى منه ضجره وهو على باب الطائرة التى أقلته من القاهرة إلى أنجولا، وتأففه من الذين يهاجمونه «على قوله».. سبحان الله.. طول عمرك تدافع عن نفسك بمدى الجهد الذى تبذله فى الملعب بالنتائج التى تتحقق على يديك.*
*بل دعنا نستمر لأبعد من هذا.. التقدير الذى تلقيته وجهازك المعاون واللاعبون بعد فشلكم فى تحقيق التأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم فى جنوب أفريقيا على يد الجزائر من الدولة المصرية كلها بدءاً من رأس الدولة الرئيس حسنى مبارك مروراً بالقيادات التنفيذية الأخرى والقيادات الرياضية وصولاً إلى الدعم الشعبى الهائل، *
*أعتقد أنه كان كافياً جداً لترضيتك، رغم أنى شخصياً ومع كل احترامى لك ولحجم إنجازاتك وأبنائك من اللاعبين لا أفهم الخسارة إلا على أنها فشل فى تحقيق نتيجة رغم كل الدعم الواسع النطاق الذى تلقيتموه رسمياً وشعبياً، *
*ولا أقبل أبداً تعليلات عاجزة وكاذبة عن التخويف والهلع الذى أصاب اللاعبين من الجمهور الجزائرى فى الخرطوم، لأنى لا أفهم إلا شيئاً واحداً أن إرادة النصر لا يعوقها أى سبب آخر، اللهم إلا الشحن الجماهيرى والإعلامى غير المبرر بعد فوزنا فى جولة القاهرة قبيل جولة الخرطوم، ففقد الفريق حماسة الانتصار والحاجة إلى الدعم والمساندة والفرحة لأن كل هذا حدث فعلاً عقب انتصار القاهرة الزائف.*
*لكن.. مرة أخرى، لا أقبل منك أبداً ما ورد على لسانك فى تصريحك الخاص لـ«المصرى اليوم» للصحفى إيهاب الفولى أن تقييم اختيار اللاعبين على أساس أخلاقهم! وتجهر بذلك على رؤوس الأشهاد، وأنت تعلم أنك تصيب فى مقتل مشاعر وأحاسيس وأخلاق وإنسانية كل الذين لم يحالفهم الحظ فى اختياراتك للقائمة المسافرة.*
*دعنى أقل لك يا معلم فى هذا التوقيت، بعد الفوز المستحق على نيجيريا، وقبل تحقيق أى انتصارات أخرى نتمناها وندعو الله أن يحققها على أيديكم ومن معك من الجهاز المعاون واللاعبين، أو إخفاقات لا قدر الله لا نتمناها وندعو الله أن يعافيكم منها.. أننا فى مصر لم نفهم بعد أسباب استبعادك للاعب فى حجم وقيمة أحمد حسام «ميدو»! ولن نقبل منك التشهير به ولو انتصر فريقنا الوطنى ألف مرة.*
*صلاحياتك فى الاختيار لا شك فيها مطلقاً، حتى لو اختلفنا معك فيها وحولها، لكن إهانتك لأى لاعب لم يحالفه اختيارك مرفوضة رفضاً مطلقاً يا معلم.*
*قال كثيرون وكتبوا عن استعانتك بمنجمين أو دجالين يكشفون لك الطالع ونحو ذلك من الخرافات التى لا أساس لها من الدين، لكننا لم نحاسبك على ترديد هذا الكلام، وقلنا ومازلنا نقول يكفينا ما تحققه من إنجازات لم يحققها غيرك على الإطلاق، لم نتكلم عن اختياراتك للخرطوم بناء على كلام المشايخ حسبما قرأنا.*
*أرجوك.. اعتذر عن تصريحك هذا فوراً وقبل مباراة السبت، لأن الذنب يصدر من العبد تتعطل به مسيرة أمة.*

*المصرى اليوم 16/1/2010*
http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article2.aspx?ArticleID=240388&IssueID=1652​


----------

